# DIY 3D Background Suggestions?



## BotzHouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Im about to start designing a 3D background for my new 110 gallon FOWLR tank. The majority of designs seem to accommodate freshwater tanks in the sense that this type of project caters better to stone rockfaces and such. I was wondering if anyone has seen any designs that look more like reef rock or has any suggestions as to how to attain this look?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

yes go to youtube..... look up DIY live rock... They use portland cement oyster shells and rock salt mix it togeather cure it in a sand mold then soak it and cure furthur in water for a few weeks.... the end product is a very pourus reef rock like substance....

here's the link

a member posted it the other day....


----------

